# Alpine 3553 Old Skool Classic Car Amplifier



## Audiosys

*** Alpine 3553 Car Stereo Amplfier ***

- 4/3/2 Channel Power Amplifier
- Built-in Crossover
- Old skool classic audiophile --

I can't post links yet, so you'll have to search for it - sorry!


Built in Japan during the Era when real quality of products and manufacturing was considered the agenda

Reluctantly the time has come to part with some of my most collectable components

This amp produces a warm, precise, quality reproduction of sound


Any questions, please feel free to contact me


-- Overseas shipping quotations available on request --


Happy Bidding!



* 4/3/2 CHANNEL OPERATION: The 3553 can be used as:
a. 4-channel amplifier, producing 35W per channel into 4ohms, or 50W per channel into 2ohms.
b. 3-channel amplifier, producing 35W(4ohms) or 50W(2ohms) into channels 1 & 2 and 100W(4ohms) into the third channel.
c. 2-channel amplifier, producing 100W per channel into 4ohms.

* STATUS MONITOR:
This indicator illuminates in green when the amplifier is on and operational. This light will turn to orange if any internal protection circuitry is activated.

* ACTIVE DIVIDING NETWORK:
A pair of built-in, switchable and independent electronic crossover network at 80 Hz, 18dB per octave, can be used to set up the amplifier for low-pass (tweeter/midrange satellite) application.

* ACOUSTIC COMPENSATION CIRCUITRY:
A selectable(Off or On) equalization curves can be added to the amplifier's output signal, compensating for the inherent non-linearities of the automobile interior. It extends low bass response and eliminates mid-bass boominess, giving the low frequency response of the audio system tightness and accuracy.

* DUO-B FEEDBACK CIRCUITRY:
This stabilizes the amplifier, removes DC offset, and offers excellent total harmonic distortion(T.H.D.) characteristics. It also provides low T.I.M., excellent slow factor, stability, and musicality.

*NO CURRENT LIMITING:
Absence of current limiters in the audio section ensures low T.I.M. excellent transient response, and superb sonic quality.

* S.T.A.R. CIRCUITRY:
The Alpine-developed Signal Transit for Accurate Response circuit topolgy improves sonic properties by reducing interaction between different sections of the circuitry.

* INPUT MODE SELECTOR:
This switch allows the user to specify the input signal entering the amplifier. Among other benefits, it eliminates the need for RCA-type Y-adaptors when bridging the amplifier.

* INPUT CHANNEL SELECTOR:
This switch allows the user to specify the input signal entering the higher power CH3 and CH4 of the amplifier.

* DC-TO-DC SWITCHING MODE POWER SUPPLY:
Provides excellent power output throughout the audio band-width(20Hz to 20kHz). It's soft clipping characteristics ensure superb transient response and musicality.

* FULLY DISCRETE, COMPLEMENTARY OUTPUT CIRCUITRY:

* INDEPENDENT, CONTINUOUSLY ADJUSTABLE GAIN CONTROLS FOR CH1/2 AND CH3/4:

* GOLD-PLATED, SCREW-DOWN POWER AND SPEAKER TERMINALS:

* HIGH PERFORMANCE, LOW NOISE, AUDIOPHILE QUALITY ACTIVE AND PASSIVE COMPONENTS:

* THIRD ORDER(18dB PER OCTAVE) CAPACITIVE/INDUCTIVE POWER SUPPLY INPUT AND OUTPUT FILTERING:

* EXTRA HEAVY DUTY CONSTRUCTION:


----------



## Audiosys

Sold now


----------

